# sleeping in ceiling?...



## wildmAn47 (Oct 30, 2008)

ive never tried this yet..cuz i dont have a hammock..but i was thinking about how a few months ago me and my friend got into a ..."semi" abandoned building..it was like under renovation or something and i ran up the wall and got my friend to boost me into the rafters where one of the cieling tile things was out...like u know how most like cielings in roofs arent strong enough to hold you..its like thin sheets of cardboard or watever that stuff is..but then theres the metal beams inside stretching across/the rafters of it...well..so i climbed up in there..and i was like whoa...i could like...climb all around the building just up in the rafters if i had a flashlight..i also realized..how much space there was..so i was thinking..how awesome would it be..if like..u slept up there...i realized most stores have cielings like that..then i realized how suspicious it would be walking into a store bathroom with a bunch of large pieces of plywood...i then remembered seeing some movie about teenage drug dealers and how this one kid in the movie went in a hospital bathroom,went into a stall,then pushed out one of the cieling sheets and climbed in the rafters and hid overnight so he could steal medicine...i also thought of this like really compact hammock my cousin had that was small enough he'd keep in his pocket but it folded out and was awesome..and he'd hide up in trees with it...so i thought....what if you wrote on a piece of paper like "bathroom out of service" or something...stuck it on a bathroom door in some store like walmart or whatever...then...went in a stall stand on the toilet push out the ceiling sheet thing..climbed up in..stretched a hammock across the rafters go bak down..take the sign off...quickly go bak in b4 anyone else and get up in there and sleep/hide...only problems with this i thought of were that depending on how much space there is you might have to put it diagonally across the rafters...and you'd have to stretch it tight enough so it doesnt slouch down and pop out the sheets...and possibly tie yourself in so you dont rollover fall out of the ceiling and have an awkward moment with whoever is in the bathroom at the time...and that you'd have to pick a room thats empty alot....has anyone done this before?...just an idea...i definetly wanna try it...haha (oh..also im pretty sure i spelled ceiling right only twice in this..but..yeah)


----------



## elokupa (Oct 30, 2008)

I wouldnt do it, doesnt seem worth the trouble...

each to their own i guess


----------



## wildmAn47 (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah..i know it'd be alot of trouble..but i guess if you like had to hide out or didnt have anywhere to go or something


----------



## finn (Oct 30, 2008)

Crowded squats sometimes will have people sleeping up in the rafters with plywood set down in order to make an attic, but it sounds like you're talking about phrogging a Walmart, which doesn't sound so great. Security will catch on after a while, and you don't really have anywhere to run. You don't want to be dependent on a Walmart. I have heard of someone else doing this though, but the reason I heard about that is because he got caught.


----------



## wildmAn47 (Oct 30, 2008)

ohh..well..i wasnt meaning necessarily walmart..i was just giving an example...but oh..i was just wondering


----------



## finn (Oct 31, 2008)

If you were squatting an abandoned building, then sleeping up in the rafters would make pretty good sense, I've heard of people doing that in abandoned warehouses and other places where you'd have people randomly wandering looking for things to sell and what not.


----------

